# Kali Tudo and Wing Chun in MMA



## RMACKD (Jul 28, 2005)

wanted to discuss about two new arts trying to make there way into the mma scene. The first is Kali Tudo. http://dogbrothers.com/product_info...&products_id=90 
Here is the advertisment for the dvd set
"Guro Crafty already had been a BJJ practitioner (Machado BJJ) for two years when the first UFC changed the martial arts world. He has stayed active with the MMA world since the early UFC backed off from its early interest in the Dog Brothers as a special weapons event because of the Dog Brothers being "just too extreme for the UFC" http://dogbrothers.com/wrapper.php?file=ufc.htm.

The relationship with the UFC continued (he was a judge at UFC 10) as has the interest in MMA. Now 52 years old, Guro Crafty regularly works out at the "R1 Gym" (previously known as the RAW Gym) rolling and sparring with the high quality professional fighters there. (R1 Head Coach Rico Chiaparelli does a cameo to offer his thoughts on the material)

Most FMA players have heard "The motions of our empty hand are just like those of the weapons". Many have also heard the retort "Then why don't we see them in the Octagon?"

Mixed martial arts evolves quickly. After the coming of BJJ, Muay Thai made its appearance and so did the leg locks of shootfighting and sambo. Wrestlers contributed their top base skills to add ground and pound. Greco-Roman wrestling, by way of Randy Couture, spearheaded the clinch game. In this highly innovative cutting edge double DVD, Guro Crafty shows how to apply Kali-silat in the cage.


The MMA world may never be the same again!

This double DVD set shows "angular striking crashes". Subsequent volumes will address attacking the guard, strking from the guard, other aspects of the ground game and more.

http://dogbrothers.com/videoclips/kalitudo.wmv"
Kali is typically not some thing I would plan on being useful in the cage however the dog brothers have no illssuions on what works in real situations and what does not. Besides that Guro Crafty Dog reguraly works out with RAW one of the best mma gyms in the world which further boosts the credibility of this material in my opinion. Rico also comments on the tape that these are good ideas being presented. On the short clip there are some things I like and some I do not. Kali Tudo is going to be in an article in Black Belt magazine soon. Hopefully Guro plans on making a stable of mma fighters so we can see this stuff put to work. Hopefully Kali Tudo is something mma fans around the world can cheer and get excited about.

Next Wing Chun in MMA


----------



## RMACKD (Jul 28, 2005)

Another art I would not consider good for mma is wing chun. However there is currently a instructional tape being put out by a man named Alan Orr who is putting out a tape on wing Chun in NHB http://www.alanorr.com/htdocs/produ...ingcgundvd.html
Here is the advertisment 

How To Generate Phenomenal Power On The Ground, 
Ultimate Pin And Punish Techniques, Develop Control and 
Knockout Power In Your Striking!Do You Possess The Correct Balance Of Stand-Up And Ground Fighting Skills?

Ill be honest with you. 99% of the guys I see training out there have got this balance SERIOUSLY wrong!
In particular I see a lot of good stand up fighters, but it all falls apart when the fight hits the ground. 
Even as I write this, the stand up or ground debate rages on in magazines and Internet chat rooms. 
It seems that so many people are unsure of their chosen art or just plain confused!

The answer?

Body Structure NHB Wing Chun

I know what youre probably thinking:

Wing Chun Guys Are Stand Up Fighters, Whats All This About No Holds Barred!

Put simply, our system fully integrates stand up and ground skills to create explosive all-round fighters. If you think that Wing Chun cant hold its own in NHB, then THINK AGAIN!

For the first time, I have decided to release the secrets of Body Structure NHB Wing Chun on a single DVD containing TWO TAPES packed with the drills and techniques you need. No matter which Martial Art you currently train, the information on this DVD will transform your approach and turn you into a truly awesome fighter!

Stand Up Or Ground Fighter  YOU NEED THIS DVD!
With so many grappling arts out there and cross-training becoming so popular many say there is no excuse for a fighter to be weak on the ground. To be fair though, there are only so many hours in the day and not everyone wants to pursue a grappling art full on.

Whether youre a stand up fighter who wants to know the secrets of how to beat the ground game or a grappler who wants to develop ultimate ground striking skills then Body Structure NHB Wing Chun is for you!

So Whats So Revolutionary About This DVD?

In my view there is a lot of good stuff out there on submissions, but very little on ground and pound. When a competition or street fight goes to the ground you really dont want to just rely on complex submission techniques. You may get them on, you may not. You may lose the competition, you may lose your life. The point Im trying to make is that if you can strike with power and control on the ground then you really are covered from all angles! 

This is not a submissions or grappling DVD. This is our method of applying our type Wing Chun power to the any grappling position. It is not like any Wing Chun you will have seen, so dont even think you know what it is until you see it!

Body Structure NHB Wing Chun gives you everything you need to do this with confidence fight after fight:

Power Striking On The Ground  How to generate REAL power on the ground and crush your opponent with your strikes.

Must-Know Guard Techniques  How to avoid common mistakes when striking in the guard and how to develop effective counters that will leave your opponent totally shell-shocked!

Anatomy Of A Fist  Learn the myths about power striking on the ground and how to develop that explosive focus in your punching.

Up Against It! - Wall Drills that will take your stand up power and control to the next level.

So Whats The Cost For This Amazing DVD?

Well, recognise straight away that the information contained in the Body Structure NHB Wing Chun DVD has taken me years and cost a small fortune to obtain. I have travelled across the World to study with the Greatest Martial Artists and Top-Flight Grapplers. 

If you were to follow my path and try to amass this knowledge yourself, you would be looking at an end bill of literally hundreds of thousands. This is not to mention having to quit your job and train full-time like I did. Well, put your mind at rest. 

I really have done all the hard work for you!

At the very least, I could easily sell these tapes separately for the retail value of £34.99 EACH. I should therefore be charging at least £60-70 for a single DVD that contains BOTH tapes! Im not going to charge you that though. The Body Structure NHB Wing Chun DVD filled packed with all the secrets of how to become an ultimate all-round fighter can be yours for the special DISCOUNT price of only £29.99

My friends and students think Im mad giving away a resource like this for such a LOW, LOW PRICE but I know its a good investment because once you have seen the way we train our striking ground skills, you will want to know even more about our training methodology! I may even see you soon as a personal student of mine!

Remember That £29.99 Is A Phenomenally Low Price

Whatever your chosen Martial Art or current level, the Body Structure NHB Wing Chun DVD will give you the skills and confidence you need to really transform your striking!

Sincerely,
Alan Orr

P.S. Check out what people who have see it are saying!

Alan, I really enjoyed your Wing Chun NHB videos a lot, they are some of the best videos I've seen (and I've seen a lot). I think you did an excellent job, and hope you keep putting out more media in this series. I believe that one day we will see some excellent Wing Chun fighters at the top of the more popular NHB tournaments and right now your videos go along ways toward furthering this goal. I hope the people that buy them practice and hone their skills." Aaron Cantrell, Founder of the Wing Chun Archive, The Largest Database of Wing Chun Books and Videos Available on the Net www.WCArchive.com

"This Wing Chun NHB DVD is EXPLOSIVE! Apart from being a high-quality production, I find the information that this two-tape DVD contain to be invaluable for anyone serious about striking skill on the ground. Wheter you are practicing Wing Chun and need to know how to use the principles on the ground, a NHB fighter or just a "regular" Martial Artist, this DVD is a must-have for anyone realizing that striking skills on the ground is cruicial for your martial ability." Kim Elman Sweden 

Alan's previous VHS series was outstanding, probably the best material on actually using WCK ever put on video. Check it out. Renie Richie www.chunwingkuen.com

I got the Wing Chun NHB dvd and for a package that offers information for NHB and self defence in a street situation, I've never come across something that covers both simultaniously. There IS a difference between NHB competitions and street self defence. Submisssions may be cool for NHB but risky in street encounters. But this tape is not about submissions as in joint locks and submissions because your opponent is knocked down and from every angle (yes even on the ground). So this tape is a good guide for NHB comps but also you don't have to train seperatly for a street self defence as what you will learn can be adapted for both. There is another bonus about it also and this holds though especially for Wing Chun practitioners. At the beginning there is a Chi Sau demonstration but what makes it different from other styles Chi Sau is that for the the first time I saw that Chi Sau that can be used in combat and not as a training method. Charles Malta

Having eagerly awaited this DVD I can honestly say it does not disappoint, the NHB techniques are explained and demonstrated in a way that a martial artist of any ability or discipline would be able to follow and appreciate. Awesome!
Anthony Hull UK

"Humble and honest teaching of the truth, the messages are directly to the point, very realistic, and walk the walk. It's a must see for all the true fighters and real Martial Artists." Robert Ting LA USA"
Typically I would dismiss this as b.s. But the guy is an NHB instructor. Not only does he teach but under the notorious Shark Tank team. Other people have offered similar tape like this guy http://www.budovideos.com/shop/cust...&cat=253&page=1 but do not have any credibility. This gives some credibility on the effectiveness in what he teaches and shows he knows about NHB fighting and isn't trying to just use it as a marketing tool. There is no video clip unlike the Kali Tudo tape so it is hard to tell about the material being presented. Interesting note is that he also trains under Tony cechine in Catch wrestling who has been under A LOT of heat lately.


----------

